# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Hollow Earth

## CloudMaker

Did you know there is evidence that the earth is hollow? Some ancient civilizations have called it Agartha. 

http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles...d-a-little-sun

Look up the expedition of Admiral Byrd for more evidence.

----------


## CloudMaker

Google has now began filtering out "alternative science" links like this now

http://homepages.uc.edu/~seidenzm/ho...rth/index.html

SAD!

----------


## Cuchculan

I will warn people in advance of reading any of the above theories that they involve a race of people who live in the middle of this hollow earth. So not only are you been asked to believe that the earth is hollow. But also that people live inside of the earth. This is were Aghartha comes into play. They are the race of people. But they are not like us humans. They are a race of super humans who come to the surface from time to time to oversee the development of the human race. The theory just gets more crazy the more you read of it. Going back in time. Human been taken to the middle of the earth and the likes. This race of people giving secret messages to the Dalai Lama of Tibet. More like orders which he was said to have followed. It does get better though. If you want to believe in many cities and towns in the middle of the earth. The entrance been in the North Pole. I will leave it to others to buy into all of this. As much as I love theories and have a lot of my own web site, this one just goes a little bit too far to be believed. I did read a book once about a similar race of super humans. Only they were from a planet that comes close to earth every few thousand years. It is not something new to me. Just not one that holds much sway with me at all.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I will warn people in advance of reading any of the above theories that they involve a race of people who live in the middle of this hollow earth. So not only are you been asked to believe that the earth is hollow. But also that people live inside of the earth. This is were Aghartha comes into play. They are the race of people. But they are not like us humans. They are a race of super humans who come to the surface from time to time to oversee the development of the human race. The theory just gets more crazy the more you read of it. Going back in time. Human been taken to the middle of the earth and the likes. This race of people giving secret messages to the Dalai Lama of Tibet. More like orders which he was said to have followed. It does get better though. If you want to believe in many cities and towns in the middle of the earth. The entrance been in the North Pole. I will leave it to others to buy into all of this. As much as I love theories and have a lot of my own web site, this one just goes a little bit too far to be believed. I did read a book once about a similar race of super humans. Only they were from a planet that comes close to earth every few thousand years. It is not something new to me. Just not one that holds much swat with me at all.



Have you ever heard of the naga.... ancient hindu texts talk about them.... lizard peoplee that come from the center of the earth.... there are even temples still around today that supposedly lead to agartha where the human leaders at that time met with the naga.... why would ancient people spend their limited time,, resources,, ,and write about them if it didn't happen?

the planet that comes close to earth is Nibiru BTW

----------


## Cuchculan

Everything ancient people didn't fully understand was from the Gods. Any new bright light in the sky was something from the Gods. They would build temples to these things they didn't understand. Thinking that would protect them. Keeps the Gods happy. No big mystery in that one at all. Lizard people? Come on. There are many theories that you may be aware of. Including one that says it might be us from the future having learned how to time travel. Ancient Astronauts. Not from outer space. But people from the future. Which one are we meant to believe? There are so many variations. Even ones that have the Nephilim living in high mountains above earth. Coming down and mating with mortals. Said to be about 8 feet tall. Been able to live for hundreds of years. Case of if you wish to believe in any of it, then good luck with that.

----------


## CloudMaker

I recently learned that only top US officials are allowed to visit parts of the artic. anyone else only gets the “tourist” view of it. 

probably because they don’t want you to see the ENTRANCE to the earth. who knows what they’re hiding

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I be honest here? I don't think the world / earth is hollow. What I do believe is that they do have a kind of pipe, in the artic, that does go deep into the earth. Talking maybe miles here. But I don't think that is a secret. What would there be to hide there? No idea what they use it for. Maybe to collect samples of one thing or another. See how hot or cold the earth is that far within it. To try and predict things. Earthquakes, volcanoes and the likes. See if there is a pattern. So hot every time one or the other happens. Who knows. But no people living there or anything like that. It would be off limits to the public. Bit like letting them walk into your place of work. Is never going to happen. I think it is not owned by the US alone. Talking many countries involved.

----------


## CloudMaker

so you’re telling me that cold war era nations all peacefully agreed to not interfere in the artic for no reason

I think they know something is there

----------


## Sainnot

Or maybe nothing is there, ergo no one wanted to bother with the frozen tundra. Makes sense to me. Hallow earth is possible but only if our theory of physics is wrong. So we need a new physics if we are to accept the hallow earth theory. If you have a new physics to purpose, I will gladly listen.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Or maybe nothing is there, ergo no one wanted to bother with the frozen tundra. Makes sense to me. Hallow earth is possible but only if our theory of physics is wrong. So we need a new physics if we are to accept the hallow earth theory. If you have a new physics to purpose, I will gladly listen.



Depends on how hollow!! Ancient cultures thought there was a place called Agartha. Hidden civilization inside the earth. 
Not 100%% hollow but deep underground tunnels and cave systems.
Many people think there’s an entrance to it at the poles.

----------


## Cuchculan

We know underground cities are real. As in people below ground. You had life going on above ground as normal. Plus you had life going on beneath that. That we can't dispute as there is loads of these places there to visit today. Could this have been the same sort of thing?

----------


## CloudMaker

> We know underground cities are real. As in people below ground. You had life going on above ground as normal. Plus you had life going on beneath that. That we can't dispute as there is loads of these places there to visit today. Could this have been the same sort of thing?



Maybe!!! I’ve been reading a lot about things calls DUMBS that a lot of people believe the elites are using that are like underground cities sometimes but in modern time!!
If you look at missing 411 most of the missing people in the US happen all around cave systems. Lots of children. Who knows what they’re doing down there!!

----------


## Shredder

Fun to read about as I enjoy Tolkien!

Underground cities are very cool! There is one at Coober Peedy, Western Australia but that is more to do with the practicality of escaping the intense heat and not for hiding a secret civilisation. 

There is an Aussie group called Cave Clan that became well known for underground drain, mine and cave exploration. Just a bunch of teens back in the 80's but they became very organised and grew to a have a quite a following. They were known (and feared) for their counter-culture values but were also asked by the state government to assist in finding potential underground locations as potential terrorist risks. 
They are still going strong today... www.caveclan.org

----------


## TuanJie

@Shredder

Seems like a lovely bunch. Exploring the land down under The Land Down Under  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Heck I recall watching something on you tube. The mail used to be delievered using an underground system. Mail between certain buildings. This was in the US. Below that you had the trains. Then more below that.

----------

